# Theology of the New Testament: A Canonical and Synthetic Approach by Frank Thielman



## Mayflower (Nov 13, 2009)

Anyone familiar with

Theology of the New Testament: A Canonical and Synthetic Approach by Frank Thielman
[ame=http://www.amazon.com/Theology-New-Testament-Canonical-Synthetic/dp/0310211328/ref=pd_sim_b_4]Amazon.com: Theology of the New Testament: A Canonical and Synthetic Approach (9780310211327): Frank Thielman: Books[/ame]

Thoughts ?


----------

